
Trello: Non-admin users will be a paid feature - phoe-krk
https://help.trello.com/article/1215-team-admin-permissions
======
phoe-krk
_Hi there,

In 3 weeks we’ll begin to roll out a change that affects your Trello team by
expanding the permissions of free team members.

Starting on April 30, 2020, all members of free teams will have admin
permissions. That means that all members of the team will now be able to:

    
    
        * Add or remove team members
        * Change team-level privacy settings
        * Upgrade the team
    

(This change does not affect board-specific permissions, including privacy
settings.)

If your team requires more granular permissions, such as controlling who is
and isn't an admin, changing permissions is available as a Trello Business
Class feature._

\--------------------

The above is the contents of the mail I got from Trello and the link is copy-
pasted from the message. If someone has a link with a better description of
the change, please post it here and wait for the mods to change the submission
link.

